# hello:)



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girls, can i join you?

Have decided that me and dh will be child free - not that we have much choice but thats what fate has decided so what can I do?
Obviously sad that I wont ever get to be a mum - but I am happy with our family of the 2 of us and our cats and now we can afford to buy a better house which we've been putting off incase treatment worked!

We did have a home visit a few weeks ago about adoption but have decided not to go ahead - too much waiting again for maybe nothing at the end  

So here I am - child free and the world didnt end!! , hope you are all doing ok big hugs


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi there,

May I be the first to welcome you here to our litte board.
May I congratulate you on your positive outlook.  I find that it is comforting to have made the  decision that best suits our feelings, and that is a huge part of the battle.

Keep strong and enjoy that house!!!!! (oh, with the DH and kitties in it too...lol )

Lots of Hugs  

Natalie


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Kizzymouse-it's exhausting isn't it?     am in the same boat, it all gets too much. we also have 2 cats left out of 4, but also have 2 brothers that are strays that are getting much better in coming in, Willow is in now eating ravenously  

Hope you find a lovely house, good luck in your travels hun   

Larkles
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Our offer on the house we love was accepted this morning!!  

Now we have to sell ours - should be fine as its a great first time buyers house.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya kizzy

just wanted to say congrats on thenews of your new home. wish you lots of luck.

take care

love camly x x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Kizzy,

Welcome to the board! 
Sorry to hear of the rough road you've had 
Hope this next chapter in your life, brings you much happiness

Tamsin
x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Kizzy

Well done for making the toughest decision ever!!    it is so, so hard and i know exactly how it feels because i made the same decision recently  

I'm not going to pretend it's easy.....it is really, really hard and sometimes you will think you are coping really well and something will just catch you off guard and you will dissolve into tears.....trust me i have done this many times. BUT and it's a big but.....those days do get fewer and further between as you become stronger and learn how to adapt to your new status.

I also looked into adoption but decided it wasn't for us. And i also have some fur babies...2 cats and a dog.....i would be lost without them!  

I'm so happy for you that you have been able to focus on the positives and get your dream house....good luck with the move  

Sending you lots and lots of luck and happiness for the future....the girls on here are very supportive  

Luv
Florie x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks florie


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello!

Just wanted to send you my support and best wishes too!  There are so many positives to being a family of two ... much as we would all have wished things otherwise!

Jxx


----------

